# Drake Clothing



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey guys, I am looking at some Drake clothing gear and i was wondering what do you guys think of there gear. Is it durable and how is the quality. I am looking to get another set of waders and another coat for duck hunting season next year.

thanks.

lax


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I love my drake mock turtle neck I have.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... ISO-8859-1

In the fall I typically just where this with waders if I am hunting water or my bibs if I am hunting a field. It is warm, wicks moisture away and is very comfortable. In the early season you will sweat in it.

One thing is don't dry it in the dryer. Hang dry it or air dry it.

Chuck


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I love my Drake MST Eqwader Quarter-Zip Top!!!Polartec (with the waffle)thermals, zip top maybe a hoodie and a vest kept me good and warm in December going after the late season honkers!

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... 802943312a


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The LST underwear is by far my favorite piece of hunting clothing...I wear two under a hoodie and rarely wear a coat.

Look closely if you're looking to buy and make sure what you're buying has a BIG zipper. The chinese switched zippers on them during production and there was a lot of weark zippers out there on their stuff.


----------



## lizard55033 (Apr 2, 2007)

Lax;

Being a cold weather guru for years with the service. I have to say Drake clothing line is one of the best in the industry; worth the monies!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

My take on drake gear- I think they have a lot of great concepts for waterfowl gear, lots of really neat features and ideas that other brands don't incorporate. Their service sucks, the stuff isn't waterproof, and they use absolutely horse$hit zippers.

Here's what I have- LST 4-1 wader coat, MST uninsulated bibs, EST heat escape zip up jacket.

wader coat- nice features, comfy although the magnetic shell pouch deals add to much weight and bulk. Mine is far from waterproof, it was basically brand new and i got WET in a little drizzle while sandbagging this spring while wearing just the shell. I originally ordered the 4 in 1 parka because Hustad was offering a good price on them. The parka that came in the mail had a broken main zipper right out of the package so I sent it back. A few weeks later a new wader coat (not the parka which I had but it actually fit me better so I didnt care) in a different camo pattern than I ordered arrived. It wasn't worth dealing with CS again so I just stuck with it. After a less than busy spring season the main zipper on this wader coat is ripping off. JUNK.

EST heat escape jacket- really nice comfy jacket with some nice features, unfortunately it leaks like a siv. I was hoping it to double as waterproof gear on big water summer fishing, thats out the window. The zippers actually all work on this!

MST uninsulated bibs- nice comfy bibs, seem more waterproof than jacket but you will still get damp through it. after a fall and spring season of use, the zipper on one entire side is broken and completely useless. The zipper on these things runs completely up the sides so the whole side of the leg is open. It happened the first day of a canada fishing trip and I had to try to use the buttons to hold the legs together, it didnt work. Unless I get a new zipper put on them, they are trash as well.

Drake- cool ideas and concepts, absolute junk for materials and quality with poor CS to boot.

Consider the Long underwear (there is other good polar weight long underwear for quite a bit cheaper) but anything with a zipper i would steer clear of. Also heard a lot of negatives about the durability and comfort of their new waders...


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

:huh:


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

watch the zippers on the insulated pants. Brand new pants last saturday - only on to try on. Both zippers pulled off. now junk. Trying to get cabelas to take them back.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

striped1 said:


> watch the zippers on the insulated pants. Brand new pants last saturday - only on to try on. Both zippers pulled off. now junk. Trying to get cabelas to take them back.


The norm, not the exception..


----------



## bubba682 (Jan 3, 2006)

I got a drake stratus wading jacket i like the design and features the probs im having is the ****ty hood and the shell holding pockets they ripped around the metal bands .Instead of sending it back i.m goin to take it to a seamstress an get it sewed up.It holds out the rain great i wonder how much real feild testing they do ....


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

bubba682 said:


> I got a drake stratus wading jacket i like the design and features the probs im having is the sh*tty hood and the shell holding pockets they ripped around the metal bands .Instead of sending it back i.m goin to take it to a seamstress an get it sewed up.It holds out the rain great i wonder how much real feild testing they do ....


That is the same jacket I am looking at right now. How would you rate it?


----------



## bubba682 (Jan 3, 2006)

On a 1 to 10 a 6 it holds out the rain good i'm wearin it up here with a fleese and a shirt under it and i'm warm it holds out the wind ok.The material on the outside is thin and i find the camo a little bright in certain light but once i get the sewin done i'll be happy lol.I got it for a good price so its a keeper ,its hard to find good gear lol at a good price...


----------



## oilcan72 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hello,

I use the MST quarter zip top under my waders it is warm and dry and I haven't had any problems with the zipper, it's going on it's third season.

oilcan72


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm going on 3 seasons with my parka and my full zip and love both with no issues


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

I have quite a bit of Drake Clothing, I do like it all! It is quite expensive, but to me it's worth it! Like on their jackets and stuff, they have pockets and everything in just the right spot! You can definately tell they put a lot of thought into the desifn of their clothes!


----------



## Mark_ferguson77 (Mar 5, 2011)

I think there are too much fashion introduced daily and the choices of the every persons is going to be very high although touches the peak of the fashion specially hippo dressing is very popular in these days.


----------



## ezzie77 (Mar 30, 2010)

If you want real quality, great customer service, buy columbia, I have 2 quad parka's from 1988, the old marshland camo, the widgeon parka goretex is kinda shot, talked to their customer service and they told me to send them in and they would replace with the new omni heat at no charge, 23 years later and they will replace, unreal.... Drakes customer service is really bad.... I just sent in 2 pair of filson brush pants for repair of holes and they sent me 2 BRAND NEW Pair at no charge, another great company... :beer:


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

BLHunter,you can get you a great deal on natural gear products right now..Great stuff. Check em out @www.mjsportandoutdoor.com


----------

